# Anyone bulk with no/low carbs?



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

I need to cut back on my carbs for health reasons. How can I make up the calories?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Proteins and fats buddy, I'm doing carb cycling just now and I'm loosing fat and gaining muscle 

Never drop your protein and keep healthy fats high on low days and around 250g carbs on high days, 2 days low, 1 day high or 3 low and 1 high


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Mmm seems interesting. How many carbs do you eat on a low day?


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone else ? :wub:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I bulk on alot of carbs. Maybe 600g. Seems to work better for me as I don't gain fat very easily.

Actually that's probably about average. Also 400g protein and around 150g of fat


----------



## nu774ll (Feb 23, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I bulk on alot of carbs. Maybe 600g. Seems to work better for me as I don't gain fat very easily.
> 
> Actually that's probably about average. Also 400g protein and around 150g of fat


are these all decent carbs, ie wholegrain rice brown rice etc as when i bulk i dont have anywhere near that amount and always gain fat too?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

nu774ll said:


> are these all decent carbs, ie wholegrain rice brown rice etc as when i bulk i dont have anywhere near that amount and always gain fat too?


Pretty much. I eat 80g of gummi bears post workout and then 125g of White rice in the meal after that but everything else is wholegrain.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Pretty much. I eat 80g of *gummi bears post workout* and then 125g of White rice in the meal after that but everything else is wholegrain.


Gummi bears rule, so to jelly snakes... when i bulk i eat maybe 150g carbs max, mostly from fast carbs and only around the workout. I gain very easily so stay in full keto except for around the workout


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

My low days im under 10g and that's only from green veg


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

What about your calories, do you count then or don't really care about them? :turned:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Spira said:


> What about your calories, do you count then or don't really care about them? :turned:


How much do you weigh pal?


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Around 186lbs


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i bulk on no more than 200g of carbs, 70g fats, and cut on 50g carbs, and 20g fats. My protein stays at 500g/day regardless.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

So what would you recommend for someone who weighs 186 Aus as I know your signifcantly larger than that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> i bulk on no more than 200g of carbs, 70g fats, and cut on 50g carbs, and 20g fats. My protein stays at 500g/day regardless.


so you only bulk on around 3400 cals?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> So what would you recommend for someone who weighs 186 Aus as I know your signifcantly larger than that?


similar cabrs and fats, and 2g protein/lb bodyweight.



FrankDangerMaus said:


> so you only bulk on around 3400 cals?


well i cut on 2700, 3400 is more than ample for bulking... bulking is a calorie excess, it doesnt have to be much in excess... more cals is more fats... and that with me being on cycle all the time (it means my nutrient partitioning is better, however, to many cals makes you fat, regardless of how many drugs you're on).


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

I look at any kind of food and about 20x the amount of fat in it goes straight on me gut!!  ha ha ectos are lucky as hell !


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> I look at any kind of food and about 20x the amount of fat in it goes straight on me gut!!  ha ha ectos are lucky as hell !


Its the carbs that does that to you lol. I think 500g protein a day is too much anyway.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

my cals on low days are around 1800, and a little higher on carb days


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

How much do you weigh then?


----------

